# Circular saw blade holder



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

Saw this on utube, 



. Added a french cleat so I could put it out of the way when not needed. When I want to change a blade I can bring the whole thing to the saw. If you buy another blade, you can just add another slot to the end of it.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Be careful reaching over that thing. I did something like that for my Work Sharp workstation to hold the glass disks. The bar holds them in place just in case. I love the red knobs, painted with Ferrari Red fingernail polish. Many of my shop cabinets have bright red knobs.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I just skip the wood and drive a nail in a post. I then hang the blades using the hole in the center. I doubt that it matters but it keeps the edges safe by not sitting on wood for years at a time until I finally need the blade. Yours looks much nicer though!


----------



## chiznar (Mar 11, 2021)

looks great!


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Turned out nice. Wish I had space for stuff like that..


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @chiznar


----------

